# Early release from Almonds?



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I talked to my grower today and he expects to release our bees in about 2 weeks which is about 10 days earlier than ever before.
Our bees are about 40 miles west of Chico.
This year we saw the very first blooms pop on January 31 which is also about 11 days earlier than we have ever seen.
what are you hearing?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Just from driving around here in the upper valley, some orchards are at 80% bloom, some 40-60% so it's hard to say for sure with some even around 20% bloom.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Blue diamond website has bloom percentages. Harry, your grower have earlier varieties? I got bees in some orchards with only 10%... if that.


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a little north of Harry and my broker told me to be ready to move around the first of March.


----------



## UVBee (Jan 5, 2012)

We are hearing the same schedule expectations as Harry. West of I-5 stayed warmer than the Eastside = bloom earlier and will finish much earlier. I was in the orchards in the West hills yesterday. Late next week/first of March seemed accurate to me. With the bloom coming on ten days early, I was ready for the orchards to finish up a little earlier as well. We are suppose to receive some rain mid-next week and through next weekend. That will knock a lot of the petals off and make the growers even more convinced their orchards are finished.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Will you guys have time to make it to Oranges for honey. Or do you go to Cherries? Does the early release mess up your schedule or does it give you extra time to get ready for the next move?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

johng said:


> Will you guys have time to make it to Oranges for honey. ?


lol... Now that was funny. The days of making orange honey in Cali are about as likely as the great floods of 2014.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

No one likes seeds in their citrus in these parts!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

What I found especially California-ish was passing laws prohibiting apiaries near citrus groves. It did not matter that the apiary was established and in use for the last 20 years, the law says you can't keep them there any more.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Fusion, sorry to ask, but why is the motive for that particular law?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

FYI: Today has to have been one of the top ten days for almond pollination in the last 20 years. 76 degrees. No wind to speak of and flowers as happy as the bees. Our last varieties are 90% open and the early ones at 40% petal fall with nutlets cracking out of the jacket. There will be bees on semi's by the 4-7th of March.... maybe earlier if the rain scrubs them all clean next weekend.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I read somewhere,,I think it was one of Randy Oliver's recent articles, that the tail end of almond bloom delivered the most nectar.
Does that ring a bell?
If true, Honey-4-all's report sounds REALLY GOOD TO ME!!
Thanx!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Regarding nectar at the end of the flow. 

Not a very scientific answer but my initial guess is that the correlation regarding nectar flow at the "end" has more to do with the propensity for the days at the end of the bloom to be in the 60+ degree range( the nectar degrees) than anything else. ie....( location, variety, humidity) 

"Nectar day" average temperatures being present on the early side of the bloom is way less likely and therefore less likely to produce nectar. 

For years I have thought that the random placement of about 10 hive scales in 10 locations from the north to the south and the east to the west sides coupled with temperature sensors would be the only true way to answer this question. 12-15 years of such data would answer the question with what i would suggest would reach nearly a 95+% confidence level.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Micha, There are varieties of mandarins that are seedless if not pollinated. Growers planted these in huge groves about 20 years ago expecting them to be seedless, but found out that if bees pollinate the flowers, under some conditions, they develop very high seed counts. So to protect the value of the mandarin crop, the growers successfully lobbied for legislation to prevent beekeepers from locating apiaries near the groves. The side effect was that beekeepers who had been using the same yards for 20+ years were suddenly prohibited from placing bees in them.

Back to regular programming, talk about almonds.

P.S. get ready for rain, mostly in northern CA, but will be some spillover into Sacramento and a bit south.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I heard from my local beekeeper that he can get me some bees after the almonds around mid-March. By then I
don't need them anymore when I split mine.
But it all depends on the variety that is growing in the orchard and the local temp. My backyard almond tree
still blooming now while the one 8 minutes from me already completely done and sending out little nutlets. 
That one must be the early variety that many growers are planting. My bees
rather go for the canola than the almonds  Maybe I can graft the early one to get the best of both world, eh.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I'd have to say the trees are letting the nectar flow right now due to the amount of clear "splats" on my windshield while driving North and South on Hwy 5 up to Willows and back down the 505!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for putting the squeeze test on our bees. No better nectar test than the intersection of a windshield at 70 MPH and a a bee buzzing through its vector at an in opportune moment.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Phil I will need your address so i can send the bill for my car wash to you! I thought as a responsible beekeeper you would have taught your bees to go to the nearest overpass to cross busy highways! Or just plain fly higher! Or faster than 80 mph, 70 mph would get me run over by big rigs too!


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Thanks for putting the squeeze test on our bees. No better nectar test than the intersection of a windshield at 70 MPH and a a bee buzzing through its vector at an in opportune moment.


:lpf:


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

BeeGhost said:


> Phil I will need your address so i can send the bill for my car wash to you! I thought as a responsible beekeeper you would have taught your bees to go to the nearest overpass to cross busy highways! Or just plain fly higher! Or faster than 80 mph, 70 mph would get me run over by big rigs too!


:ws:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

you guys getting enough rain throughout the valley to bring on some later nectar flows?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Haven't had measurable rain for a week now. Even then it was just enough to wet the dust. Put it this way, the rice farmers are only being alotted 40% of their water this year. And I heard today that the almond guys down near Fresno will get zero allotment of irrigation and the only water they will get is pumping. Curious how all this will play out next almond pollination season.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

If things keep going how they are, it will be the third year in a row for a non-existent star thistle flow in the foothills. Old gold mines and remains of towns are starting to show in up again in our lakes, some havnt been seen since initial flooding! Did see some snow on Lassen today, something i havnt seen all winter!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> you guys getting enough rain throughout the valley to bring on some later nectar flows?


Ian, 

Our rainfall has been scant..... Very nice what we have had but FAR from what is needed.

If we get much of a flow out of what we have had it will be a blessing.

Not much faith it will last very long.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Rain is supposed to show up tomorrow. Hope we get another 4 inches as the hills are drying out already. Not a good short term future for us if it doesn't. 

Hope we get more as its time to get on with the task of raising queens..... After spending the past two days hacking through data regarding queen rearing for 2104 (with assistance from the great folks at the bee informed group) we went out to "brick" the ones that need to be picked up in the morning to be brought back "home" so we can start grafting Friday ( in the rain) While pulling a few lids I would say that so far the bees have not only cranked but are busting the lids.... Boy do they look sweet..... 

Anyone else seeing the same.?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

bees look OK, going down tomorrow and feeding again till we get rain out, just a so-so year so far.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Guess when they go in with 30 frames and only come out at 35 isn't much of an increase. Sorry! Our few beloved boxes look quite stoked. White wax everywhere. 

After watching the news I thought your next post was going to be about your retirement... Seeing how you moved up the hill from being on top of one mine to the top of another I figured you and the Mrs. had hit the can big time. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/02/25/california-gold-coins-buried-treasure/5817179/

:shhhh:


----------



## Seven Hills (Apr 7, 2011)

For 10 years my husband has tried to chop out the star thistle from our land and then we start with bees and now I cuss him everyday because he did a pretty good job of it. Even the big fire on 505 did not kill the thistle on our land. I hid the chopper 2 years ago, so we had a little last year but not like before. Went to that Bayer deal at UC Davis and tasted the samples and nothing even comes close to thistle honey which he didn't have. Thank god it is raining as I type!!!!!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Starthistle is my favourite honey. Mow your grass in may to keep it from crowding out the thistle, and keep that weed chopper hidden. This with having beehives now should help your starthistle to increase each year. Late spring rains help it as well, hopefully we keep getting more rains this spring. I see the forecast for this storm coming now is not as strong of storm as they were hoping for a few days ago. I've gotten some sprinkles this morning and more is on the way this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Since this thread is about early release from the almonds I am going to go ahead and fib. Well kind of. 

Almond honey is my favorite. Stuff really bombs taste wise but the bees sure love it which happens to make it the worlds best bee aphrodisiac in my estimation. 

Makes bee babies like nothing else coming out of ol man winter.. :shhhh:


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad you guys are going to finally get some rain.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like two storm systems will pass through and drop lots of rain.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

From looking at the weather on Accuweather and the state of bloom on Bluediamond, I'm guessing we're one week out in the north.
As soon as the mud dries, trucks will be rolling.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Harry......... Spot on. When we were plucking breeders out of the almonds this morning as the rain began one of the orchards looked like it had light pink snow on the ground. Not a spot of dirt to be seen. A carpet of wind worn petals waiting for the bee trucks to blend them in to the soil. If we hadn't been pushing to beat the rain i would have whipped out the phone for a quick picture. One of the most intense petal falls I have seen in a while. Didn't help that my battery had 5% left and was "beeping" as I passed the best shot. Fill your trucks with diesel gentlemen....


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

A friend of mine grows a few cranberries and any rain during a bloom lowers the berry production. How will the rain affect almond production during a bloom?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Of course if it rains a lot that the bees cannot come out to pollinate. However, from the last rain until now there is a break of
nice weather. Day time temp. is between 70 to 40 at night. During that time my almond tree got all the pollination it needed
from the bees. Once it is pollinated this coming rain will not affect it as much anymore. You can say once a virgin queen got mated she is no longer a virgin anymore. So this rain only nourish the fruits and other flowering plants for me like the goldenrods which is growing profusely now. The early almond variety already done with their pollination from 2-3 weeks ago. I don't think the effect is that severe on the almond bloom right now with this coming rain. Since my local bee guy called me to pick up some bees after the almonds then I think it is already done with this year. Maybe another 2 weeks or so it is all over. Then time to pick up some nice bees for sale after the almonds. Maybe I can get him to find me some cordovan queens this season, eh.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

Honey-4-All said:


> No better nectar test than the intersection of a windshield at 70 MPH and a a bee buzzing through its vector at an in opportune moment.


:lpf: :lpf: :lpf: There is SO much truth to that!

Funny!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I was given a heads up for about a week from now.We were down taking off feeders on Tuesday ahead of the rain, and it looked like the Butte/Padre were hitting full bloom. Hopefully there will be enough breaks for the bees to 'gitter done'. Some hives are so plugged with almond honey and pollen, dont know where they will put anything else.
Thought about taking more pictures but thought no point. We've seen it all before!
Blue diamond does a great job of that anyway and the daily reports are very good.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

loggermike said:


> . Some hives are so plugged with almond honey and pollen, dont know where they will put anything else.


That is some really good news!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

loggermike said:


> Some hives are so plugged with almond honey and pollen, dont know where they will put anything else. .


Ahh..... Them feeder cans will be back in action before the dust settles. Me thinks after the second shake.

But, its great news for now, Mike.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yeah its amazing how fast it disappears when there is lots of brood to feed, and little coming in. The rain sure is nice though....


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> I talked to my grower today and he expects to release our bees in about 2 weeks which is about 10 days earlier than ever before.
> Our bees are about 40 miles west of Chico.
> This year we saw the very first blooms pop on January 31 which is also about 11 days earlier than we have ever seen.
> what are you hearing?


Got a call from one of my growers that I have take the bees out next week


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Our weather man tells us that the rains are falling so hard that its causing mud slides on fire burnt hill sides!

is this rain filling those creeks?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Early release from almonds............ Any one?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

D-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y 

Mid to end of this week for the first ones. Most of them around me are finished and washed from the rain. Call you grower!!!!

I went down to Chowchilla area to buy some hives out of the almonds last Friday and they were HEAVY... Flowers there were about DONE also...


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

How deep is the mud?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Spoke to my farmer out of Livingston today, he wants to keep them one more week to scratch out the last blooms on his buttes. He said he could smell the nectar drying in the hives!! Hope they don't decide to swarm in the 70 degree temps next week!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

BeeGhost said:


> Spoke to my farmer out of Livingston today, he wants to keep them one more week to scratch out the last blooms on his buttes. He said he could smell the nectar drying in the hives!! Hope they don't decide to swarm in the 70 degree temps next week!


I have a cherry grower just like that.
Here is a typical message on my cell when he finally releases the bees 2 weeks after everyone else:

"Hi Harry it's Xxxx Xxxx. Today I witnessed the final petal break free from tree #102054 on row #64 in orchard 11, and fall safely to the orchard floor. Please remove the bees HURRY, HURRY, HURRY!!! We need to spray first thing in the morning!!!"

:w:


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

That right there is funny Harry! They pay for the bees so i guess they have the right to get every last flower pollinated, but at the same time they want the bees out yesterday so they can spray! I couldn't imagine being in a rush to load out 100's of hives! I only have a few so i can drive down and load out in a couple hours, with most of that being windshield time!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

How about the 10% rule. When the last blooming variety has less than 10% of the petals hanging on with with more than a chads worth of fluff the Bee guy is free to move the stinging little buggers on to the next headache in the making!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Keith Jarrett said:


> lol... Now that was funny. The days of making orange honey in Cali are about as likely as the great floods of 2014.


Maybe he was asking about Florida beekeepers coming back home to catch our flow?


----------

